# [H]Kil'jeaden-ClassicWoW Gilde!



## Abyte (25. November 2007)

Die Gilde 'Enjoy the Past' hat sich auf dem Server Kil'Jaedan gegründet um ein neues "Projekt", wenn man es so nennen kann, zu starten.
Bereits 49 Spieler (Stand: 25. November 2007) haben sich gefunden und leveln schon, was das Zeug hält. Wir haben vor, so schnell wie möglich auf lvl 60 zu kommen um dann später Azeroth so richtig durchzuraiden, da wir einfach keinen Spaß an BC und der Scherbenwelt finden konnten.
Sollte es jemanden von euch genau so gehen, dann meldet euch doch einmal in folgendem Forum: www.classicwow.de.vu

Es gibt allerdings auch Vorraussetzungen die ihr einhalten müsst:

• KEIN (!) BC-Account (Solltet ihr bereits erweitert haben, ein neues Spiel kostet max. 15€ + gratis Monat).

• Ts 

• Man sollte Raidfähig sein, sprich: Erfahrung mit dem Raiden und sich auch vorm Raid vorbereiten, daher es spätestens in AQ40/Naxx absolut notwendig ist.

• Man muss beachten, dass man von 1-60 leveln muss. Es gibt genug Leute die nach lvl 20 schon keinen bock mehr haben -.-


Nach einer Umfrage wurde entschieden, dass wir Horde nehmen und eben, wie oben genannt, auf dem PvP-Server Kil'jaeden durchstarten werden.

Was können wir euch bieten?
Aktive Leute, die so richtig scharf aufs Raiden sind :>
Jede Menge Spaß innerhalb der Gilde, vor allem im Ts xD
Sehr Raiderfahrene Spieler (Darunter welche die Naxx schon vor BC Clear hatten).


Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, dass euer Account ein NON-BC-ACCOUNT sein muss, nein wir machen auch keine Ausnahmen. Das ganze wurde schon einmal probiert und mit der Zeit wird man einfach lvl 61..62...63 alleine durchs Raiden.
Es ist allerdings möglich, dass ihr einen Char, der auf einem non-bc-account ist, auf Kil'Jaedan rübertransformiert. Beachtet, dass es ein Horde-Char sein muss und, dass wir auf einen PvP Server sind.
Gesuchte Klassen: Druiden und Schurken sind momentan eher voll, daher wir aber nicht wissen was bis lvl 60 passiert, würd ich da jetzt auch nicht nein sagen.
Gern gesehen sind Priester und Schamanen.

Wie gesagt hier --> www.classicwow.de.vu <-- melden
Ein offizielles Forum der Gilde ist gerade in Bearbeitung.

Noch ein kleines Werbevideo über uns:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WuIYTeGlIhk 

mfg


----------



## Nîlrem (3. Juli 2009)

/push!
*Wir sind Zurück mit Neuer Website, Gerüchte über Unsere Auflösung sind hiermit Hoffentlich Bereinigt!
 Schaut mal auf neue hp unter http://enjoythepast.de*
Grüße, Aturion/Nilrem


----------



## EvilChris (5. Juli 2009)

Nîlrem schrieb:


> /push!
> *Wir sind Zurück mit Neuer Website, Gerüchte über Unsere Auflösung sind hiermit Hoffentlich Bereinigt!
> Schaut mal auf Unsere Neue HP Unter <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fenjoythepast.s2.bizhat.com" target="_blank">http://enjoythepast.s2.bizhat.com</a>*
> 
> Grüße, Aturion/Nilrem



Warum Schreibst Du Fast Jedes Wort Groß?

Gratis Push Und So! Verstehste?


----------



## Nîlrem (22. Januar 2010)

Ja uns gibts immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@EvilChris Weil Es So Ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push neue hp als toplvl domain unter http://enjoythepast.de zu erreichen sind jetzt anfang aq40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Aturion/Nilrem


----------

